# Anyone with a George in North Down?



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Guys

I wondered if anyone in the North Down / East Belfast area could help me with a cheeky ask... I've offered to clean our church minibus at the end of June and wondered if anyone would either loan or hire me a George for a couple of days?

No problem with collecting and dropping off, together with leaving a deposit on it... was thinking of leaving the wife and kids as security :lol:

Plan is for the 27th & 28th June...


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

You could borrow ours if you have no luck closer


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Thanks for the offer Ronnie... work was delayed as I was in bed for a couple of weeks with tonsilitis.

Just picked a George up from Cleanstore, as I have acquired another little project... which should pay for it :thumb:


----------



## BangorGav (Aug 13, 2009)

Havn't been on here in ages, or you coulda borrowed mine!


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

No worries mate... project paid for Gearge and a steam cleaner :thumb:


----------

